# My collections (started at C-Shock)---pic heavy



## elizs (Sep 3, 2007)

I started collecting at C-Shock thanks to some TPF members that collect Tokidoki mentioning that they also collect MAC.  Well since then it has grown & grown.  Thanks mainly to the CCO in Columbus IN, and the MAC stores in the Fashion Mall & Castleton Mall in Indianapolis.  SO here is my collection.  If you have questions about anything let me know.  All the eye shadows are labeled.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW!!!!! you have a huge collection for someone collecting since c-shock. i have nothing compared to you lol


----------



## nunu (Sep 3, 2007)

wooow lovely collection!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe you only started since C shock!! Fab stuff!!


----------



## elizs (Sep 3, 2007)

My credit card is still warm though I think...I'll probally be paying for it till I'm 90


----------



## kumral (Sep 4, 2007)

wow i love your collection! can i ask sth? do you like Ben-nye eyeshadows? i'm really curious about them..


----------



## lian_qiu (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, u collected so much during such short time. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## frocher (Sep 4, 2007)

Love your e/s collection.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 4, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW! great collection!!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! i can't believe you only started with C-Shock...great collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## thebreat (Sep 7, 2007)

We are supposed to be getting lots of new MAC here in a few weeks. You should come check us out.


----------



## elizs (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kumral* 

 
_wow i love your collection! can i ask sth? do you like Ben-nye eyeshadows? i'm really curious about them.._

 
So far the Ben Nye stuff seems really good.  I haven't used it a ton but I like the red color becuase it is really similar to fuschia pigment, and its easier to go on.  The payoff is really vivid, how it looks in the pot is how it goes on...


----------

